# latex thickness



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Which do most prefer? .030 or. O40 latex?
Do most prefer latex over theraband gold?
Im new to the forum and just trying to find what works best. I am shooting flatbands with 44 cal. lead balls out of a pocket predator HTS. All opinions are appreciated.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Theraband gold is best IMO. You can cut it for any weight ammo. But to ansewr your ? I would pick .030 over .040. It's alil snappier IMO for small ammo. For .44 lead I would Definetly be looking into theraband gold. Have fun testing. It's the best part about slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TBG or .03 natural latex .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I use both TBG(gold) & .030 Latex......For plinking & killing soda pop cans I use .030...taper band set

for a little extra zip on the 3/8" ammo....Now for Hunting small Game like Rabbits & Squirrels I use TBG (gold) with

a straight cut band set & heavy ammo..44 cal lead balls.....So answer to your ? use both..depends on how you apply

the application for your kind of shooting.....Have fun ..May your ammo fly Straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I use double theraband gold 20/25 for hunting with 12mm leads they have so much power


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

TBG is probably the best all around band material presently in use for slingshots. It is around .030" thick and is durable and quite fast. Like Old Miser said ,for a little extra zip,use the Amber ( pure ) latex at .030" thick. It's a touch faster.Good stuff both!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad you started this thread. I am experimenting with the .040 and .030 latex now.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Depends on the frame I'm using. Some seem to like .03 latex and some like TBG. I tried .04 latex and had too muck trouble tying it on.


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys... I am currently using the theraband gold 1" strait cut, with a 6" length from fork to pouch with a 30" draw length. Sounds like I may want to stick with it.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

You might want to try a set of .03 latex bands.


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ya, im gonna order some .030 latex from simple-shot and give it a try.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Good people to work with, also look at kangaroo skin pouchs while youre there. I think they're tops!


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Will do Dr Dave. Thanks


----------

